# Overclock imac G3 DV 400 - j'y comprend plus rien...



## groudon41 (20 Avril 2012)

Salut...

*Bref*, j'ai tenté d'overclocker mon imac G3 dv auquel je tien tant.

mais malchance, je crois avoir raté l'overclock : donc je rebranche, et il s'allume, boot et tout et tout nikel, mais il me dit - autant sous les info apple que gauge pro - que je suis a 350MHz, hors, je suis normalement d'origine a 400, et que les pontage fait sont pour un 500MHz , vérifié sans pont) entre résistance...
et il marche...

Bon, je comprend pas trop la...
si quelqu'un a une explication...  et une carte mère en rab...


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Avril 2012)

bonsoir,
la soudure n a pas coulé? ou bien soudure mal faite .
Généralement s il boot c est cela !!!!
Des photos?


----------



## groudon41 (20 Avril 2012)

pas la peine, il ne démare plus...

Le père est rentré dans ma chambre au mauvais moment, et j'ai sursauté, et ai viré les 4 résistance, impossible de le remettre en marche depuis

I need a new motherboard for my imac G3 dv firewire (ouin...)

bha voila, il refuse le boot, merci la famille...

j'espère que quelqu'un pourra me dépanner d'une carte mère...


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Avril 2012)

tu peux simplement remplacer les resistances par "un pont de soudure"


----------



## groudon41 (21 Avril 2012)

ouai, mais j'ai tenté, sa marche plus, j'ai un des point de contact qui c'est barré, résultat c'est mort malheureusement


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2012)

Parfois, un trait de crayon graphite entre 6 et 9 B ça marche aussi (j'ai tenté l'overclock de mon Pismo 400 à 550 avec ça, un 8B. ça a marché, mais kernels panics au bout de 10 à 20 mn à chaque fois, je suis sagement revenu à 500, ou là aucun problème), et l'avantage du crayon graphite, c'est que c'est plus facile à virer qu'un pont de soudure, en cas de problème  Cependant, le trait reste fragile un moment (suppression au chiffon sec), puis finis par se solidifier sous l'effet de la chaleur, donc la "réversibilité" n'est pas éternelle.


----------



## groudon41 (21 Avril 2012)

bon bha j'vais tenter le coup du crayon graphite, au cas zou...


sinon, je repasse dans la fin de la soirée pour dire le résultat du crayon graphite

nein, neni, nada, non ...
Ca ne fonctionne pas malheureusement, il refuse catégoriquement de démarrer...

[mode:EDIT] bon, le bon coté des chose, c&#8217;est que j'ai trouvé une annonce sur LB (  http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/307318008.htm?ca=20_s   )
dans mon coin ( a environ 20Km ) , que j'ai fait descendre a 20 &#8364;, et avec peut être possibilité de repartir avec un 2eme ( elle en a 2 ) si je me débrouille bien ...
bon, sa fait plaisir de savoir que mon chéri-bibi va redémarrer demain ( je vais le/les chercher demain... )
parce-que sa me foutais bien les boule de l'avoir niqué .
Py le 2eme, il me servira pour m'entrainer...

et j'ai envie de dire que sa me fera des pièce détraché...


----------



## groudon41 (22 Avril 2012)

voila, et j'ai eu la surprise d'en trouver 2, pour 30&#8364; au lieux de 20&#8364;...
par contre, le vert faity un bruis assez chiant, et le plus bizzare, c'est que quand dans le port usb abimé ( fonctionne mais manque la barre blanche...) je pousse le bout usb du clavier en bas, puis en haut, puis en bas, etc..., tu devine la suite ...
a chaque paire de baisse/ remonte, le bruis effectue une descente jusqu&#8217;à l&#8217;arrêt pour remonter aussitôt a sont stade original...
je prendrais une vidéo...

je crois que le bruis est causé par un faut contact du port usb endommagé, car j'avais oublié de retirer la prise, et je met un tournevis pour redresser une des 4 barre qui s'est tordue, et sa allume le mac, et le bruit recommence ses montée descente a chaque fois que je fait un contact...


----------



## groudon41 (22 Avril 2012)

bhen j'avais tors, c'était le vieux maxtor de 10 apple qui faisais tout ce boucan dans le imac vert...

je l'ai changé pour y coller l'ancien dd du bleu HS, et en ai profité pour y rajouter 128Mo en plus, a la place des 64... et j'ai laissé la 512 a ca place(hé oui, il était avec une 512 et une 64 ) l'autre est pour le moment avec 256Mo , et bientôt une install de 10.3.
d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un avais la possibilité de me faire une copie du disque 1 d'install de 10.3, je l'ai apparemment égaré 
Les 2 autre je les aie encore, mais il ne serve a rien sans le premier
Ou alors je me lance dans 10.1.2, en le bidouillant le plus possible...

enfin bref, voila les photo : 

le G3 vert
( clavier d'origine, mais la sourie viens de chez moi, elle n'avais pas retrouvé celle d'origine... donc je lui aie mis celle bleu que j'avais en rab. 
Quand au clavier vert, les 2seule touche non d'origine sont les 2 flèche en haut a droite, l'une cassé l'autre absente, remplacé par les touche haut et bas d'un clavier qwerty usb keyboard en rab. et la touche cassé, qui ne l'étais juste visuellement, pas cassé en 2, elle a atterrie dans mon clavier orange du même modèle, a la place de la touche bas...) : 






vous verrez ici qu'il y avais aussi un clavier de graphite avec ( en très bon état, mis a par une petite fêlure en haut a gauche, dans le plastic blanc... ) :






le G3 bleu ( avec le clavier/sourie d'origine):






quant au défunt mac le voila 
(avec son clavier/sourie apple pro keyboard/mouse sur la tête, qui vont aller bien sagement rejoindre le dépôt en attendant le recyclage des pièce sur d'autre machine ... 
D'après mon père,le clavier/sourie apple pro keyboard/mouse est d'origine, il le sais car ce mac lui appartenais autrefois... J'en doute, mais s'il le dit...)  : 





vila.
Vu que j'ai du temps a perdre, et que les 2 sont allumé, je vais me lancer dans le codage de leurs page descriptive sur le musée...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> D'après mon père,le clavier/sourie apple pro keyboard/mouse est d'origine, il le sais car ce mac lui appartenais autrefois... J'en doute, mais s'il le dit...)  :
> .



j'ai profité d'aller au grenier chez ma mère, ou est entreposé le mien. j'ai bien le même clavier apple pro et la souris. je n'ai plus le souvenir, mais c'était peut être en option à l'époque ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai profité d'aller au grenier chez ma mère, ou est entreposé le mien. j'ai bien le même clavier apple pro et la souris. je n'ai plus le souvenir, mais c'était peut être en option à l'époque ?



Je ne suis pas absolument certain mais il me semble bien que les claviers Apple Pro et les Apple Pro Mouses ont été fournis d'origine dès la première génération d'iMac "slot in". En tous cas, ils l'ont été, là à coup sûr dès la seconde génération, car celui que mon fils avait acheté à l'époque (un "sage" à 450 Mhz) était bien livré avec (il n'a plus le Mac depuis un bail, mais clavier et souris sont toujours en service sur son Mac Mini C2D actuel).


----------



## groudon41 (28 Avril 2012)

je pense bien, car les 2 que j'ai recu sont des slot-in, mais avec les clavier apple USB keyboard...

Donc je voterais plus pour une option ou qu'il on été fourni a la 2eme generation...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Donc je voterais plus pour une option ou qu'il on été fourni a la 2eme generation...



Effectivement, je viens de vérifier, c'est bien à partir de la seconde génération de "slot-in", celle de juillet 2000, que les iMac ont été fournis avec clavier et souris "Pro", la première, celle d'octobre 1999 (iMac à 350 Mhz, et iMac DV et DV-SE à 400 Mhz) était fournie avec le "petit" clavier et la souris ronde à boule.


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Avril 2012)

Vous êtes surs ? Car MacTracker indique que c'est seulement à partir de la  génération Summer 2000, que les Pro Keyboard étaient fournis avec les iMac, ce qui correspond à la génération d'après les premiers Manges Disques (Soit la 4ème).

Dans tous les cas, les 'petits' claviers et la souris boule n'étaient pas populaires, bien que ayant testé le souris boule, je trouve qu'elle n'est pas si mauvaise que cela.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Vous êtes surs ? Car MacTracker indique que c'est seulement à partir de la  génération Summer 2000, que les Pro Keyboard étaient fournis avec les iMac, ce qui correspond à la génération d'après les premiers Manges Disques (Soit la 4ème).
> 
> Dans tous les cas, les 'petits' claviers et la souris boule n'étaient pas populaires, bien que ayant testé le souris boule, je trouve qu'elle n'est pas si mauvaise que cela.



Toi, tu lis trop vite : la seconde génération *de slot-in* de juillet 2000, ce qui correspond bien à la *6ème* génération d'iMac "summer 2000" (et pas la 5ème, il y a eu 4 générations d'iMac à tiroir, deux "bondi blue" (rev A et rev B), et deux "Five flavors" (les 266 Mhz et les 333 Mhz, présentés à tort par Mac Tracker comme apparus en même temps, les 266 sont apparus en janvier 99 et ont été remplacés par les 333 en mars 99, dès l'apparition des 333, Apple n'a plus livré de 266)). Juillet, c'est bien en "summer", et 2000, c'est bien &#8230; En 2000 !


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Avril 2012)

J'ai vraiment la tête en l'air en ce moment ! Mille excuses !

Mais ça ne change rien : J'adorais la souris en forme de boule, je la trouvais belle, et décalée .


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Mais ça ne change rien : J'adorais la souris en forme de boule, je la trouvais belle, et décalée .



Belle &#8230; Je n'en aurais pas dit ça, originale, sûrement, décalée, certainement, mais alors, point de vue ergonomie &#8230;  :casse:


----------

